# Transfering to NYU



## RunsWithWolves (Nov 9, 2009)

HI, I am just wondering what I am up against. I really want to attend NYU but I am not sure how my chances are...can someone be honest with me?

I am applying as a fall 2010 Junior transfer from The College of New Jersey(has a pretty prestigious reputation).
I have approximately a 3.1(I know a little low) mostly taking art classes and liberal learnings, I am an athletic recruit, I have an exceptional script for my portfolio(they will be the judge of that but I am very confident in it), very unique life experiences to put down in my admissions essay, as for my resume..all I really have is a fine arts minor completed and I am in the TV club here at TCNJ

I will be applying for both dramatic writing and film/tv.....(film/tv) top choice. 

So how's it looking? I appreciate all responses!


----------

